# Knicks...what I think they should do



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm over here thinking "What exactly the Knicks are going to do with the 7th pick?" I've been reading Mock drafts for weeks now, and not one has the Knicks going in a good direction. A lot of people like Wilcox, but I'm not all that impressed with his game, at least offensively. I know he's young and could develop, but he reminds of Camby. That guy from Stanford, Curtis Borchardt I don't know a lot about his game. I don't know who he is as a matter of fact. I do know he had problems with his feet early in his college career. The players I would like to see the Knicks make a play for is 1)Nikoloz Tskitisvili and 2)"2Nene" Hilario. I like "Nick because of his versatility, being able to play multiple positions. The fact he can put the ball on the floor with his ball handling skills, and his ability to score form almost anywhere. He can help the offensively challeneged Knicks put the ball in the hole. I like "Nene" because of his athleticism and his length. Some people ask why Nene as opposed to Wilcox. "Nene" can play center on the Knicks allowing Camby to assume his natural position...Power Forward! I heard the Knicks are convinced that Camby is a center, but let's face it, Camby is a 4 and is better suited for helping out from the weak side on the defensive side of the ball. Wilcox is a 4, and although he adds much needed length to the team I don't think it would work with him. For the Knicks to be looking at someone shorter than 6'10" is asinine. We have a team full of 6'3" 6'7" 6'9" mothaf#$%ers on the team as is. We need height, versatility, and offensive punch.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Knicks...*

I would like to see the Knicks draft Maybyner "Nene" Hilario. He is 6-10 3/4 253lbs. He is capable of playing the center position. He has tons or athleticism and potential. In the secod round I would like to see them draft William "Smush" Park. He has great handles and size, 6-4 179. I see them trading away Eisley and Ward so this would opn up playing time for Smush.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I really want Nikoloz Tskitasvili, but would settle for "Nene" Hilario in a New York second. Especially if it came down to him and Wilcox. As far as your man Smush Parker, I would really like for the Knicks to alleviate there point guard situation before drafting another one. I have no beef with Parker, I heard his game is tight. I just want something done with that position first. I would like to add another scorer though. At one point NBA Draft.net had the Knicks drafting this European kid Mladen Sekularac from Yugoslavia in the second round. Now they have the Knicks drafting a Euro center in the second and Mladen going after that pick. It's interesting in the fact that I heard his name from somewhere before, and that his game is supposed to be impressive. His stock might be going up. I think a nice small forward, a proven one whether from the college ranks or Euro player, or even an NBA vet would be nice. During the playoffs, there was talk of Rodney Rogers becoming a free agent because Boston won't pay him...I'm not saying to get him, but it is a thought. Now is the time for Scott Layden to show some imagination, some gumption, and some skill to make the Knicks a better team than what they are. I'm not content to just make the playoffs every year. I I want to contend for a Championship, and have a team to pull it off. I don't want to pull a New Jersey, be good enough for the East, but can't run with the West...


----------



## Speciali 7 (Jun 16, 2002)

I really hope the Knicks get this Nene guy. He will fit in perfectly and will be so much help. If we could start him at center and Kurty at PF that would a tough front line. I'm thinking that if we draft this guy maybe Camby could come off the bench and be a spark and also save his body for the whole season. I'm not sure how he would feel about that though.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah I'm feeling playing Nene at center too. Finally a young guy the Knicks can have on the team to hold down the middle. I don't think that guy Nikoloz will be there for the Knicks, but they can't go wrong with Nene. The only problem with the Knicks is that they see Camby as a center, that's why they will ultimately screw up the draft. They will draft Wilcox to play the 4, and let Camby play the middle take a little abuse and lose him for the year again. I really have no faith in Scott Layden. I mean he is the guy that drafted Donell Harvey in the first round 2 years ago. And if you remember him he is a 6'7" or 6'8" undersized power forward. They ended up trading the pick anyway, and in the second round of that draft, he drafted Lavar Postell. Last year the Knicks didn't even have a first round pick, we ended up with Eric Chenowith and Michael Wright who was a 6'7" power forward, both in the second round. So you can see why I don't put a lot of faith in Scott Layden. I don't see how anyone can believe he is going to come through for the Knicks now.:sigh:


----------



## Speciali 7 (Jun 16, 2002)

I totally agree with everything you had to say. You are absolutely right. I just hope that Layden will not screw this up. Hopefully he'll realize what the right thing to do is. If they draft Wilcox it will be a wasted pick in my eyes. I just don't think he is gonna be that good. He only averaged like 12 points a game, thats not good enough to be a #7 pick. I know Nene only averaged like 12-13 points as well but he did average over 10 boards and like 2-3 blocks. He would be the perfect addition. They better move Camby to PF too. I think that it would revive his career somewhat.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I live right by Stanford and I follow Stanford basketball religously. There are so many people who doubt Curtis Borchardt. He is one of the best players in college ball, skillwise. People think hes valuble because he's big and big men are hard to find. I guarantee you Borchardt will develop into a quality nba center. Not an all-star center but a dependable big man, like Divac, probably better. If I were the Knicks I would grab him immediatley. The only downside to him is that he is sometimes injured-especially in his first two years at Stanford.


----------

